# I have prepared an estimate for cost of living in WA. Please review and comment on it



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Forum,

After searching on the internet and taking advice from this forum, I have prepared an estimate for monthly living cost in WA and attached the same herewith. Would appreciate if all of you have a look at it and comment for improvements if any.

I would especially like Anj 1976, shaharshad and Mr. India to comment but this does not stop in anyway others to provide their valuable inputs too.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

DM it is a very rough figure, as I said before, it can go up or even come down depending on your living standards. Many a times teh rental for shared acoo is higher and it includes electricity, gas, internet. It can even be lower if the accommodation is further away from the city in teh suburbs.

I can not comment beyond this as I am yet to make a move. From what I have researched, yes the expense for one person can be anything above 1500A$/month


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Anj,

I have already taken into account the rent of house and utility bills separately knowing the fact that only figure (rent+utility bills) that could impact the cost of living single handedly.

You have mentioned that as we go far from the city's center, the cost of living in suburbs will greatly reduce ?

Do you have some website of finding suburbs locatio in various states of AUS?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you checked the real estate portals? the links are in the sticky threads. check gumtree and craiglist as well. Also, google search for shared accommodation or suburb shared accommodation in specific area, it will give you sites that list these.
I checked sometime back and in ACT, Victoria the rental for shared acco was 500 and above for a decent suburb, furnished/semi furnished and non furnished rooms.
check cityhobo, that is a good site to check suburbs. then there is allhomes.com.au but that is onle for ACT and NSW.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

It entirely depends on one's living standard , I know one couple from India who stays near Adelaide and they say that 1600 AUD is decent amount for one month expenses , they stay in a studio apartment.


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello Singgineer.

I have just got back from living in W.A (fremantle)(Ellenbrook) for 6 months with my 17yr old son.
The cost you have estimated to me is a shade on the low side.
I think you could get some thing for $200ish but I think $250-$300 as a more resonable price as a cheaper decent place.
Groceries and Food.
I think again low as I spent with ease $2-250 + Daily fresh foods , and on top all the cleaning and bathroom products
Transportation and Travelling.
I found it was better for me to buy a ute (pick up) as i did alot of going here and theres , but still $70 aweek on fuel .
Utlility Bills.
Agree there..:clap2:
Recreation and Entertainment.
$20 aweek ...LOL ... in your dreams:eyebrows:
Going to the movies ( Even cheap tuesdays /bus/drink.et)$30
Meal for 2 most any where $50+.
Yes a Mc D burger $2 .. but who buys just 1 burger..
I enjoyed my self and must have .spent an ave of $300 aweek on Recreation and Entertainment for me and my son.:clap2:
on top of that mobile phone bills/trips( melbourne/sidney/Rottnest) loads to see.
But on that note .. If your working 'Ave pay is about $1000 aweek for starter skill level.
I love it there and will be heading back by September for another 6 months .
Great place , I would say to any one to give it a try ... YOU WILL LOVE IT
Tony


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

singgineer said:


> Anj,
> 
> I have already taken into account the rent of house and utility bills separately knowing the fact that only figure (rent+utility bills) that could impact the cost of living single handedly.
> 
> ...


This is my friend's experience:

rent $80 incl power-gas p/w (shared apt in CBD) www.reiwa.com.au ; www.domain.com.au ; www.gumtree.com.au ; www.realestate.com.au
mobile $29 p/m + calling card $10 p/w www.three.com.au
food $50 p/w www.coles.com.au
Bus/transperth $30 p/w www.transperth.wa.gov.au
entertainment $20 p/w
internet $30 p/m www.tpg.com.au

$900 per month


website for suburb location? whereis.com and mapsgoogle.com


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

boogil said:


> This is my friend's experience:
> 
> rent $80 incl power-gas p/w (shared apt in CBD) Real Estate Institute of WA - reiwa.com.au ; www.domain.com.au ; Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney ; Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au
> mobile $29 p/m + calling card $10 p/w Three Mobile Australia: Mobile Phones, Mobile Internet, Mobile Broadband
> ...


 I'm sitting here reading your costs for living . 
And unless you eat nothing but bread and rice , I just dont know where your numbers come from.
My Girlfriend LIVES in Fremantle and at moment is here in the UK.
And she also is of the same opinon that you just cannot live on that amount.
$80 aweek inc G/E in the CBD ....How many of you are living in the apartment ( not been rude) . 
$50 a week =$7 aday.. We shop at coles and woolworths . So please tell me what you eat and drink as Alot of people would be very interested 
.
Im not trying to call you down. but the cost of Food is very high compared to the rest of the world.. and people who think that $900 is a figure to base on will soon be in trouble.. I am not talking about kids at uni who live in groups of 6 in a bedsit.
It is pointing at people who have a desire to live in Perth or else where in Australia
Good luck 
Tony


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

tony carroll said:


> I'm sitting here reading your costs for living .
> And unless you eat nothing but bread and rice , I just dont know where your numbers come from.
> My Girlfriend LIVES in Fremantle and at moment is here in the UK.
> And she also is of the same opinon that you just cannot live on that amount.
> ...


that's what happening Tony, shared 2 bedrooms apt with 4 people and share the food bill with sharemates. They dont drink alcohol and dont smoke and most of them are vegetarian.


----------

